# Where have you been?



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Good morning, friends. I have traveled a LOT in the last two years for work. As such, I’ve taken a good number of photographs, solely with my iPhone. I propose this thread; dedicated to posting pictures (with geographic notation) of the places you’ve visited for any reason. I’ll begin in the next post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Antelope Island State Park, near Salt Lake City









Medicine Bow National Park, near Laramie, WY









Curt Gowdy State Park, near Cheyenne, WY









Mountain Green, UT

I-5, somewhere between San Francisco and Los Angeles, CA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Clintotron said:


> Antelope Island State Park, near Salt Lake City
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Some beautiful places and great photography!

Thanks for offering it to us!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Beautiful vistas, for sure, offering quick glimpses of the grandeur which is this great nation of ours. Might we assume that something more than a cell phone camera was used to take such great snapshots? If so, what? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words, FF.
Eagle, they were all taken from either an iPhone 6S+ or an iPhone 8+. I have a lot more of each location, but I chose a favorite from each.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Beautiful vistas, for sure, offering quick glimpses of the grandeur which is this great nation of ours. Might we assume that something more than a cell phone camera was used to take such great snapshots? If so, what? :icon_scratch:


"..., solely with my iPhone."


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Wow! Thanks for the additional detail(s). You are certainly getting the maximum positive effect from iphone cameras. I remember, years ago, taking pictures as I traveled for my work, but I had to drag around a camera case filled with camera bodies, alternative lenses, filters, etc. to get the job done...a lot less convenient, I think. You, Sir, have a good eye for photography!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## EDC390 (Jan 10, 2019)

My photo skills are seriously lacking. Perhaps this will be impetus to take some tips and advice from my daughter. But here goes:

Mt. Diablo, CA:









Palo Cedro, CA:









Woodside, CA:









San Juan Islands, WA:









London, UK:









Edinburgh, UK:









Maui, HI:









Lake Shasta, CA:


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

That Lake Shasta shot could be a postcard. If those still exist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Just to step back from the grand vistas... I took my daughter (6) on her first wild cave tour crawl last week, and was *wholly unprepared* for cave photography (which is its own very special niche of the hobby.)

We spent nine days camped in the backcountry around Cloudland Canyon, a caving and geology playground. My main aim was to introduce her to "wild" caving - success (zero claustrophobia - no better way to assess!) - and also work on some fossil and mineral identification. We found crinoid fossils in the cave, so a one-two.

iPhone 8 - sealed in a ziplock bag. I promise to do better next time.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Dhaller said:


> Just to step back from the grand vistas... I took my daughter (6) on her first wild cave tour crawl last week, and was *wholly unprepared* for cave photography (which is its own very special niche of the hobby.)
> 
> We spent nine days camped in the backcountry around Cloudland Canyon, a caving and geology playground. My main aim was to introduce her to "wild" caving - success (zero claustrophobia - no better way to assess!) - and also work on some fossil and mineral identification. We found crinoid fossils in the cave, so a one-two.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a marvelous holiday!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

We are approaching our wedding anniversary. Our honeymoon was spent at a variety of California locales. While not my photo, this is an accurate depiction of what greeted us as we drove down Ocean View Blvd., which despite its name, overlooks Monterey Bay in PG.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Some magnificent shots have been submitted here.

Permit me to flip the focus somewhat with a breathtakingly gorgeous urban environment that I visited, and took a few snaps of, last week.

Alt-Erlaa - this is housing for poor people Viennese style:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> We are approaching our wedding anniversary. Our honeymoon was spent at a variety of California locales. While not my photo, this is an accurate depiction of what greeted us as we drove down Ocean View Blvd., which despite its name, overlooks Monterey Bay in PG.


Having spent a year at old Ft. Old, I know that part of the coast well. The late wife and I even considered a retirement home in Big Sur. Why we abandoned the idea, I don't know.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Shaver said:


> Some magnificent shots have been submitted here.
> 
> Permit me to flip the focus somewhat with a breathtakingly gorgeous urban environment that I visited, and took a few snaps of, last week.
> 
> Alt-Erlaa - this is housing for poor people Viennese style:


I'm poor! I'm poor! :happy:



Oldsarge said:


> Having spent a year at old Ft. Old, I know that part of the coast well. The late wife and I even considered a retirement home in Big Sur. Why we abandoned the idea, I don't know.


We first visited the very beginning of May, which should be about when this shot was taken. When the sun is right, ain't nothin' like it.

We enjoyed it so well we returned for holiday twice, and included Big Sur among our journeys. Visited Nepenthe.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Great place.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Dramatic, and tragic.


----------



## EDC390 (Jan 10, 2019)

Have friends in PG. 
Looks like it might be almost time for a visit!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

derum said:


> Dramatic, and tragic.
> View attachment 30099


Beautiful place! Where is it? From photos only, I'd guess the Highlands.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Beautiful place! Where is it? From photos only, I'd guess the Highlands.


Glen Coe, in the Highlands.
Odd, but the Highlands always look more beautiful when they are gloomy, whilst the lake district looks better in the sun....
(my opinion)


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

derum said:


> Glen Coe, in the Highlands.
> Odd, but the Highlands always look more beautiful when they are gloomy, whilst the lake district looks better in the sun....
> (my opinion)
> View attachment 30101


Thanks. Lovely!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Is there two steeples in the picture?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^


Flanderian said:


> View attachment 30115


It sure looks that way...one in the foreground on the right and one in the background on the left. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

WA said:


> Is there two steeples in the picture?





eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> 
> It sure looks that way...one in the foreground on the right and one in the background on the left. :icon_scratch:


There are. The one in the foreground is the Stowe Community Church, and the far one, the spire atop the municipal building.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Amalfi Coast


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Another of Vermont. On some special days, when it's cloudy, but the light is just right, the leaves seem to glow of their own light -


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^What a beautiful picture...looking at it is a bit of a deja vu experience for me. It seems I have seen those trees before...I believe it but a similar scene experienced as I was walking through the incredibly picturesque elms on the Penn State campus, perhaps 55 years ago. :icon_scratch: In any event, thanks for a great picture, inviting a great memory!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^What a beautiful picture...looking at it is a bit of a deja vu experience for me. It seems I have seen those trees before...I believe it but a similar scene experienced as I was walking through the incredibly picturesque elms on the Penn State campus, perhaps 55 years ago. :icon_scratch: In any event, thanks for a great picture, inviting a great memory!


Glad you enjoyed it!

This was another stop among my peregrinations, though decidedly less lovely.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

My Lord....where to begin?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> My Lord....where to begin?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I usually start in the middle, and work simultaneously in both directions! :happy:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

That's a neat place.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Yes, a great photograph of a "neat place!" It would make a great Christmas card.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Glad you enjoyed it!
> 
> This was another stop among my peregrinations, though decidedly less lovely.


I went through checkpoint Charlie in 1981 for a look around. Met some nice people, got drunk, danced, shagged, got arrested, got thrown out of East Berlin, literally. It was an utterly miserable place overall, but the people were great, Stasi excepted.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

WA said:


> That's a neat place.





eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Yes, a great photograph of a "neat place!" It would make a great Christmas card.


Garmisch-Partenkirchen during the holidays!

:beer:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

derum said:


> I went through checkpoint Charlie in 1981 for a look around. Met some nice people, got drunk, danced, shagged, got arrested, got thrown out of East Berlin, literally. It was an utterly miserable place overall, but the people were great, Stasi excepted.
> 
> View attachment 30254


Sounds on balance far more entertaining and enjoyable than it could have been!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Various travels.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

derum said:


> View attachment 30295


Absolutely magnificent! I believe the Harmandir Sahib within the last 50 years was the site of religious persecution that entailed significant damage?



Oldsarge said:


> Various travels.
> 
> View attachment 30296
> View attachment 30297
> ...


Well traveled!


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Absolutely magnificent! I believe the Harmandir Sahib within the last 50 years was the site of religious persecution that entailed significant damage?
> 
> Well traveled!


A sect of Sikhs wanted to establish a homeland, Khalistan. They occupied the Temple, Indira Ghandi sent in troops to remove them which resulted in over 1000 deaths. The same sect (established in NYC) later assassinated Indira Ghandi, and bombed an Air India plane, killing over 300 people in what was the most destructive act of aviation terrorism until 9/11.
Giving it any religious credence is tenuous.

edited to confirm most destructive act of aviation terrorism.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

derum said:


> A sect of Sikhs wanted to establish a homeland, Khalistan. They occupied the Temple, Indira Ghandi sent in troops to remove them which resulted in over 1000 deaths. The same sect (established in NYC) later assassinated Indira Ghandi, and bombed an Air India plane, killing over 300 people in what was the most destructive act of terrorism until 9/11.
> Giving it any religious credence is tenuous.


Tragic!


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Bugis Street, before they destroyed it.









One of the best places I ever visited, so much fun!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Frankenstein's Castle -










Nieder - Beerbach in Rheinhessen. About 5K from where I lived.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Valcome to mine Kestle!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 30320


I keep asking myself why I don't just chuck the whole thing, move onto a canal boat and spend my time sailing north towards Amsterdam for the summer and south into the Camargue for the winter. I still haven't gotten a decent answer.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Valcome to mine Kestle!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> I keep asking myself why I don't just chuck the whole thing, move onto a canal boat and spend my time sailing north towards Amsterdam for the summer and south into the Camargue for the winter. I still haven't gotten a decent answer.


Grand kids?

Haven't been, but if you get that boat, this looks like it might be another cool place to hang out -


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't have any. No grandnieces or nephews, either

And the waterways of Europe are just dreamy! They go everywhere and you'd have to have a long, long life expectancy to cruise them all. Check out the Canal du Midi that flows from Toulouse on the Atlantic to the Camargue on the Mediterranean. Looks like this.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Don't have any. No grandnieces or nephews, either
> 
> And the waterways of Europe are just dreamy! They go everywhere and you'd have to have a long, long life expectancy to cruise them all. Check out the Canal du Midi that flows from Toulouse on the Atlantic to the Camargue on the Mediterranean. Looks like this.
> 
> ...


It's the Canal de Garonne that connects Toulouse to the Atlantic. That, combined with the Canal du Midi creates the Canal des Deux Mers which connects the Atlantic to the Med. One of the benefits of sailing on the Garonne is seeing Beziers from this angle:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Correct.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Don't have any. No grandnieces or nephews, either
> 
> And the waterways of Europe are just dreamy! They go everywhere and you'd have to have a long, long life expectancy to cruise them all. Check out the Canal du Midi that flows from Toulouse on the Atlantic to the Camargue on the Mediterranean. Looks like this.
> 
> ...





Oldsarge said:


> Correct.


Marvelous!


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

More canals than Venice, more trees than Paris, worst accent in the world.......


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> Grand kids?
> 
> Haven't been, but if you get that boat, this looks like it might be another cool place to hang out -
> 
> View attachment 30353


Gorgeous... Looks like the finished product of a 1000-piece jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

derum said:


> More canals than Venice, more trees than Paris, worst accent in the world.......
> 
> View attachment 30412


Birmingham?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

derum said:


> More canals than Venice, more trees than Paris, worst accent in the world.......
> 
> View attachment 30412


Cool! Where is it?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> Gorgeous... Looks like the finished product of a 1000-piece jigsaw puzzle.


It does! When I first saw that photo of Bruges I assumed it was an illustration as that idyllic a combination of setting and light simply doesn't occur in nature, and it took additional study to convince myself it was actually a photo. Obviously the photographer had said his prayers that day!

It can be a fairy tale place at the right moment.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Birmingham?


The accent give it away?

Moving quickly away........

One of my favourite quiet spots.


----------



## Retired EE (Apr 18, 2019)

As a young kid, the 1966 24Hrs of LeMans. These were taken on the 2nd day of the race, early afternoon. The first photo is of the no. 1 Ford GT, driven by Ken Miles. Photos were taken by my dad on his Petri 35mm





















camera and recently digitized. Thought they might be interesting.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

Kalela - Finland







Kyoto


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Retired EE said:


> As a young kid, the 1966 24Hrs of LeMans. Photos were taken by my dad on his Petri 35mm
> View attachment 30424
> View attachment 30425
> View attachment 30426
> camera and recently digitized. Thought they might be interesting.


Very cool!

While in the military in Europe, some guys in my unit got bitten by the Gran Prix bug and were able to follow the teams through many of their races.



culverwood said:


> View attachment 30428
> Kalela - Finland
> View attachment 30429
> Kyoto
> View attachment 30430


Serenely beautiful!

Thank you!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 30443


I was there in 2000. Sprained an ankle and had to spend the entire day in the hotel with my foot up on and ice pack. Never got to see a damned thing!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> I was there in 2000. Sprained an ankle and had to spend the entire day in the hotel with my foot up on and ice pack. Never got to see a damned thing!


Sorry! 

Should have arranged for an attractive Swiss nurse to feed you fondue and Riesling.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, there was a side benefit or two . . .


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Well, there was a side benefit or two . . .


Toblerone?


Pura Taman Saraswati, Ubud.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Something like that . . .


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I think the most surprising and breathtaking place I have visited in many years is Kyrgyzstan. I was really blown away by the natural beauty, the post-Soviet weirdness of Bishkek, and the friendliness of the people.

I took the photo below after a day of hiking in my Peale Brooks Brothers brown wingtips. They held up well! I didn't plan on hiking when I departed so I was caught unprepared, but oh, what mountains.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Retired EE (Apr 18, 2019)

Alaska trip on our 33rd anniversary, among other sightseeing activities, my wife and I chartered a float plane which flew us thru and around the Alaska range, including passing in front of mount Denali, and landing on a remote lake in the wilderness.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I think the most surprising and breathtaking place I have visited in many years is Kyrgyzstan. I was really blown away by the natural beauty, the post-Soviet weirdness of Bishkek, and the friendliness of the people.
> 
> I took the photo below after a day of hiking in my Peale Brooks Brothers brown wingtips. They held up well! I didn't plan on hiking when I departed so I was caught unprepared, but oh, what mountains.
> 
> ...


Wow! A truly incredible looking place!

The other side of the world.

Edit: Reminds me a bit of the Pankisi Gorge.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Retired EE said:


> Alaska trip on our 33rd anniversary, among other sightseeing activities, my wife and I chartered a float plane which flew us thru and around the Alaska range, including passing in front of mount Denali, and landing on a remote lake in the wilderness.


Wow! You really captured the rugged nature of the landscape below with your photos. Very impressive...Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Volcano's Batok, Bromo, and Semeru (erupting) Java.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Though this was in South America.
Guess I've never seen any pictures of this area of Java. It doesn't really look like South America, anyway.
Great picture.


----------



## Retired EE (Apr 18, 2019)

"Where have you been... 54 years ago?"--- at a parade honoring Joan d'Arc in Orleans, France, which juxtaposed contemporary military (1960s) from France, the US, West Germany, and veterans of the French Resistance, with the military of the middle ages (represented by Joan d'Arc and her military retinue). Also present are folks in trad and contemporary dress styles.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

New Year's Day in Margate, Kent.









New Year's Day in Margate, KZN


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Zurich! irate:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah-ah! Pictures must be labeled, you know.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Both scenic *and* epicurean! 










South 9th St.


----------



## Retired EE (Apr 18, 2019)

Inspired by an episode of Rick Steves' Travels, my wife and I were fortunate to visit Gimmelwald, Switzerland in October 2004. Here are some photos I took of the experience.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Palenque


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Retired EE said:


> Inspired by an episode of Rick Steves' Travels, my wife and I were fortunate to visit Gimmelwald, Switzerland in October 2004. Here are some photos I took of the experience.
> View attachment 30664
> View attachment 30665
> View attachment 30666
> ...


Magnificent photos of a spectacular locale! Thanks for posting these.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

Val d'Orcia - Tuscany








Great St Bernard Pass Hospice


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

culverwood said:


> Val d'Orcia - Tuscany
> View attachment 30677
> 
> Great St Bernard Pass Hospice
> View attachment 30676


Beautiful and serene. Thank you.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Mount Washington -


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Somewhat topical today.
I have been many times, the joy of dual nationality


----------



## Retired EE (Apr 18, 2019)

Shelter Cove, northern California. A very beautiful place.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Retired EE said:


> View attachment 30701
> View attachment 30702
> View attachment 30703
> View attachment 30704
> ...


It is! Thank you.

You, sir, are a very fine photographer!


----------



## Retired EE (Apr 18, 2019)

Flanderian said:


> It is! Thank you.
> 
> You, sir, are a very fine photographer!


Thank you for your kind words. I've been very fortunate in my opportunities for travel; and digital cameras can make an amateur shutterbug, like myself, appear adept at photography.

One of my mentors, who is still going strong at age 96, has been a keen photographer since he was a kid. Photos he's shown me from the 1930's to the present time are outstanding works. He was recently in Churchill, Canada on a polar bear photographic "safari". His photos taken there remind me of pictures in National Geographic.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Antelope Island State Park, near Salt Lake City, UT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Striking landscapes, offering a deeper message to one who observes closely! Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Clintotron said:


> Antelope Island State Park, near Salt Lake City, UT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great photos, thanks!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Montreux-Vevey.


----------



## Retired EE (Apr 18, 2019)

High plateau region, 9,000 to 11,000 feet elevation, backpacking Beartooth-Absaroka Wilderness, Montana. After 8 days unshaven, no bath, went to Roscoe, MT for a great burger and beer. And, yes, there are grizzly bears up there (see bear footprint in snow).
























































.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Retired EE said:


> High plateau region, 9,000 to 11,000 feet elevation, backpacking Beartooth-Absaroka Wilderness, Montana. After 8 days unshaven, no bath, went to Roscoe, MT for a great burger and beer. And, yes, there are grizzly bears up there (see bear footprint in snow).
> View attachment 30760
> View attachment 30761
> View attachment 30762
> ...


Great photos of a spectacular locale! Thank you!

Do you know how to tell a black bear from a grizzly?


----------



## Retired EE (Apr 18, 2019)

Flanderian said:


> Great photos of a spectacular locale! Thank you!
> 
> Do you know how to tell a black bear from a grizzly?


Yes... thankfully my bear bell, and aroma of bear pepper spray, didn't find its way into grizzly scat.  Signs along the roadside saying "You are in Grizzly Bear Country, Special Rules Apply" had me very uneasy about being "out there" among them.

I fully expected the grizzly that left the footprints in the snow to be in our campsite that night. For dinner, we cooked-up some fresh caught trout in a garlic and (clarified) butter sauce. I was imagining the snout of the grizzly raised in the air trying to determine the origins of the scent and making its way to our location. I had to crawl out of my tent about 2am to do my business and immediately turned on the flashlight to scan for a bear prowling around-- whew, nothing in the area. However, I was treated to the most magnificent Milky Way and star show that I've ever seen.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Retired EE said:


> Yes... thankfully my bear bell, and aroma of bear pepper spray, didn't find its way into grizzly scat. Signs along the roadside saying "You are in Grizzly Country, Special Rules Apply" had me very uneasy about being "out there" among them.
> 
> I fully expected the grizzly that left the footprints in the snow to be in our campsite that night. For dinner, we cooked-up some fresh caught trout in a garlic and (clarified) butter sauce. I was imagining the snout of the grizzly raised in the air trying to determine the origins of the scent and making its way to our location. I had to crawl out of my tent about 2am to do my business and immediately turned on the flashlight to scan for a bear prowling around-- whew, nothing in the area. However, I was treated to the most magnificent Milky Way and star show that I've ever seen.


You are a superb raconteur and photographer, but a lousy straight man  . . . .

The way you tell a black bear from a grizzly is to sneak up on him when he's sleeping, kick 'em, and quickly climb a tree. If the bear climbs the tree, and eats you, it's a black bear. If it knocks the tree down, and eats you, it's a grizzly!

:happy:


----------



## Retired EE (Apr 18, 2019)

Flanderian said:


> You are a superb raconteur and photographer, but a lousy straight man  . . . .
> 
> The way you tell a black bear from a grizzly is to sneak up on him when he's sleeping, kick 'em, and quickly climb a tree. If the bear climbs the tree, and eats you, it's a black bear. If it knocks the tree down, and eats you, it's a grizzly!
> 
> :happy:


Before I left on this trip, my boss asked me the same question. When I said "How?", his answer was (paraphrasing) "black bear scat is mostly digested blueberries, etc, however grizzly bear scat has bits of clothes, backpack fragments, a bear bell, and smells like pepper spray"-- that's the version of the joke I thought you were referring to. Moral of both versions is  Yikes! ...beware of grizzlies.

A blurb on the national news, before we went, reported a camper who was dragged from their tent and killed by a grizzly in the area we were to be backpacking. Each night, after setting-up the tent, I improvised a rudimentary alarm system near the entrance to my tent. My canister of bear pepper spray was ready to fire, next to my shoulder in the tent. We encountered some who were fishing, and others on horseback, that were carrying handguns, and one other group that surrounded their campsite with a portable electric fence. Notwithstanding the potential of a grizzly bear encounter, we had a great trip.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Retired EE said:


> Before I left on this trip, my boss asked me the same question. When I said "How?", his answer was (paraphrasing) "black bear scat is mostly digested blueberries, etc, however grizzly bear scat has bits of clothes, backpack fragments, a bear bell, and smells like pepper spray"-- that's the version of the joke I thought you were referring to. Moral of both versions is  Yikes! ...beware of grizzlies.
> 
> A blurb on the national news, before we went, reported a camper who was dragged from their tent and killed by a grizzly in the area we were to be backpacking. Each night, after setting-up the tent, I improvised a rudimentary alarm system near the entrance to my tent. My canister of bear pepper spray was ready to fire, next to my shoulder in the tent. We encountered some who were fishing, and others on horseback, that were carrying handguns, and one other group that surrounded their campsite with a portable electric fence. Notwithstanding the potential of a grizzly bear encounter, we had a great trip.


I'm not sure I don't like your version better! 

Sounds like you had a great trip!

As you know doubt know, most bears will go out of their way to avoid people, and we are far more dangerous to them, than the other way round. That said, I'd probably be more comfortable on an extended stay in the wilderness with a large caliber handgun with hard jacketed rounds.

My state is the most densely (human) populated state, and yet black bear began repopulating it 20 years, or so, ago. And their density grew to the point where hunting was reintroduced a few years ago as an attempt to control it. Still, even at it's height, there was very little human/bear interactions. One tragic fatality a few years ago when a college kid panicked in a forest and ran.

Mostly they manage to stay out of sight, and their interest in people extends only to the thoughtfulness of humans in providing tasty snacks via bird feeders and garbage. And they're smart opportunists. One fellow used to bring home a tasty hero sandwich every night. A bear watched this, and one night hid behind the bushes by his house, and mugged him for his sandwich.

A romantic pair decided the middle of the afternoon was a perfect time for a tryst outside our cardiologist's office while my wife was sitting in her car there. Hoping they wouldn't notice since they were otherwise focused, she slipped out of the car and into the doctor's office where the staff was busy filming the action on the edge of the parking lot. :laughing:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.
Indeed, with the advent of iphones, everyone has a video camera in their pocket!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's the death of privacy. :laughing:

Mostly due to their greater numbers, black bears actually kill/eat more humans each year than grizzlies. In Canada they are treated as equally threatening. Of course, the number of bears eaten _by_ humans is far greater . . . and a berry fed black bear is a culinary triumph when braised in much garlic.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Final bear stuff. Guy below didn't make it through the last hunt. A bit unsporting I feel.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

People would "hunt" bears in Washington State with dogs. They would send a dog out to find a bear. The dog chases the bear for hours. The "hunter" has gone home and then work then comes back with another dog to continue chasing the bear, calling the other dog back. Eventually, maybe several dogs later, the bear climbs a tree and the "hunter" goes and shoots it. Anyway, I'm glad that kind of hunting became illegal.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Many years ago, while assigned as a USAF ROTC Instructor at Mississippi State University, I hunted with a group of guys who used dogs to drive deer, rather than using humans as drivers to push the deer out as we had done hunting in Pennsylvania. Frankly, I prefer hunting solo....it is more sporting/skill based that way! I've hunted bear, but have never come on one in the wild, during hunting season. Though I have eaten bear mat and frankly it's not my favorite.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

In August in Alaska, the bears are gorging on blueberries and their meat is like prime beef with just a hint of fish. It's rather like that tuna sauce Italians put on beef. Most satisfactory. However, nearer civilization where the bears get into the landfills they can't possibly be eatable! Interestingly enough, during the westward movement, pioneers were inclined to call venison 'bread' and only bear meat qualified as 'meat'. I forget where I read that . . .


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Fortunately, I have not had the privilege of having a bear skin coat, as you can see, I'm writing here, so far. 
Did meet the largest black bear, once. Not fast enough to shinny up a tree. Nor, fast enough to run down the logging road to get Anyway, either. Anyway, my brother was running up the road to be closer so he could see it better. Might as well catch up. It was a shy bear.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

The British army stlll wear bearskin hats, (as can be seen outside of Buck house), Officers wear Canadian female brown bear dyed black, other ranks wear Canadian black bear.
The fur looks better on the bears.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That's only the Coldstream Guards. Given the number of nuisance bears that end up getting put down, I doubt that there's a shortage of hat material.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> That's only the Coldstream Guards. Given the number of nuisance bears that end up getting put down, I doubt that there's a shortage of hat material.


No, There are 5 regiments which wear bearskins: The Grenadier guards, Coldstream guards, Scots guards, Irish guards, Welsh guards


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Surprising.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Bern -


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

A Bluebell Wood in England









View from the Burj Khalifa


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Kapaleeshwarar Temple, Chennai.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

derum said:


> Kapaleeshwarar Temple, Chennai.
> View attachment 30860


Magnificent! Thank you.


----------



## Retired EE (Apr 18, 2019)

Last 4 days: Watkins Glen and Hector, New York. Exploring New York's wine region.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Retired EE said:


> Last 4 days: Watkins Glen and Hector, New York. Exploring New York's wine region.
> 
> View attachment 30870
> View attachment 30871
> ...


More superb photos!

You do good work! :icon_hailthee:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Indeed those water fall shots are spectacular. Having grown up in central Pennsylvania, I can't believe I never made a trip just a bit further north to see those remarkable vistas. Perhaps a road trip is in order?


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

This could have been so much worse if it wasn't for some heroic people. The second blast which they prevented could have wiped out the majority of Europe.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Retired EE (Apr 18, 2019)

August 2016, stopped along the Seward Highway to visit a knife shop near Moose Pass, Alaska. The owner (pictured) was one of the two finalists in an episode of the History Channel's "Forged in Fire" show.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

La Digue








Anse Source d'Argent


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

culverwood said:


> View attachment 31438
> 
> La Digue
> View attachment 31439
> ...


Lovely!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The land of the Giants. (I.e., Yosemite.)


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Central Park 1957


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> The land of the Giants. (I.e., Yosemite.)
> 
> View attachment 31490


Humbled by the absolute majesty of nature! :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Retired EE (Apr 18, 2019)

Alaska, August 2016. Mount Denali from different locations. The Mt. Denali photo from the lake is after our float plane landed and was taken standing on the pontoon. The photo of the bald eagles was taken by a Norwegian friend. They were perched in the backyard of the place we were staying at.


----------



## Retired EE (Apr 18, 2019)

Retired EE said:


> As a young kid, the 1966 24Hrs of LeMans. These were taken on the 2nd day of the race, early afternoon. The first photo is of the no. 1 Ford GT, driven by Ken Miles. Photos were taken by my dad on his Petri 35mm
> View attachment 30424
> View attachment 30425
> View attachment 30426
> camera and recently digitized. Thought they might be interesting.


A few more photos of our experience at this race: a Porsche 906 on display, watching the cars fly-by at the edge of the race course, the wrecked Scuderia Bear team no. 63 Ford GT.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Saw this cute indigenous creature in Melbourne, Australia:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A collection of old veterans standing at one of the Normandy Beach memorials. I'm the one with the brown cap whose face is hidden!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> A collection of old veterans standing at one of the Normandy Beach memorials. I'm the one with the brown cap whose face is hidden!
> 
> View attachment 37871


......and wearing an Ivy Cap, no less? Looking good!


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

In early 2016, my wife and I got a rare opportunity to visit Svalbard and see inside the Global Seed Vault.










Inside the Global Seed Vault










We also went dog sledding.










And had a rare opportunity to snowmobile to a Russian town called Barentsburg (4 hours one-way).










Very memorable trip.

We want to return so we can go snowmobiling to see Polar Bears.


----------

